# Hello everyone! My name is jitss617 and I’m new here



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy Next 365 rotations of our planet.


----------



## Third Party (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


You stole my monogram.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 2, 2019)

Short, sweet, and to the point.  I like it.

Welcome.


Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!
> ...


How so


----------



## Third Party (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


You have to wait 2 days to post on some comments with quotes. I am on day 2-I feel like an asylumee


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 2, 2019)

The title to your OP is redundant. I hope you step your game up. 
Jk
Welcome!


----------



## Taz (Jan 2, 2019)

Not another wall hating liberal!!!


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

Taz said:


> Not another wall hating liberal!!!


I think we should put democrats against the wall in interment camps until we can find a country that will take them in


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!



Boston is a lovely city. Welcome!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Not another wall hating liberal!!!
> ...



You are most welcome here.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 2, 2019)

Did you pahk the cah in the guhraj?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2019)

There's a Boston?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome.  Enjoy the community.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


Welcome, Jitss!  Good to have another conservative join us with the wish to inter all the Democrats.  The board is so short of them.
Have a bit of breakfast and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!



Learn to use the ignore function.   This is a brutal forum.  Have a thick skin.  Don't let stupid responses bother you.  Ignore all the trolls.

If you don't know how to use ignore, it's really simple.  Click on the trolls avatar.  A menu will pop up.  Click "ignore", and that's it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!
> ...


I would never ignore speech


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


lol  It's not the speech you'll be ignoring.  Never say "never."  You must be young.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I love all speech


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



A lot of it is grunt and point here.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!




Admit it: You threw all that tea in the harbor, didn't you?


----------



## mdk (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Not another wall hating liberal!!!
> ...



You’ll fit in quite nicely around here.  

Welcome to the loony bin. Cheers.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


Are you only new here?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


Try to not take things personal or make things personal when debating here.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!
> ...



After all, we're only pixels on a screen.


----------



## beautress (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!


Welcome to USMB, Jitss617. Hope you enjoy the boards at USMB. I love Boston because my forefathers flocked there after landing on Plymouth Rock back when, but I got to see the Duck Tour of Boston and loved the downtown parks and historic sights. Needless to mention, I was only there as a leaf peeper in the fall color spectacular on our trip back east almost 2 decades ago. Best wishes on the give and take of what this board offers you.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 2, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Admit it: You threw all that tea in the harbor, didn't you?



That would have been the Liberals doing that.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Not another wall hating liberal!!!
> ...



Pull up a chair rookie. I think you’ll fit right in.


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome.  Funny, you say you're from Boston yet you don't type with an accent.  I'm already suspicious.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2019)

my2¢ said:


> Welcome.  Funny, you say you're from Boston yet you don't type with an accent.  I'm already suspicious.


Even stranger that they have allowed a conservative to survive.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 2, 2019)

Mr Clean said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Admit it: You threw all that tea in the harbor, didn't you?
> ...



As defined then, yes.

No relation to today's Progressive "liberals".


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2019)

So, Jitss617, I do love your city--best mass transit of anywhere I've been and so visitor friendly.  The Commons and the Gardens are awesome.
Are you a Red Sox fan?


----------



## Erinwltr (Jan 2, 2019)

Based on your internment comment, no doubt you will find plenty of birds of a feather to flock with here.  Enjoy.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2019)

I loved Boston too. But I was constantly reminded of the villainy of the British, and wondered if I should have been there.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> So, Jitss617, I do love your city--best mass transit of anywhere I've been and so visitor friendly.  The Commons and the Gardens are awesome.
> Are you a Red Sox fan?


I’ve stopped taking the T it’s flooded with disgusting cultures that came here unveted. I pray for trumps help in Boston

I am a sox fan if they are winning, they have liberal owners who are awful


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!
> ...



What is that stuff? I can almost taste it but can't think of the name.

It's kinda pumpkin bready-ish and good with melted butter.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Brown bread.   It's made with corn meal and molasses.  Good stuff.  It's a Boston specialty.  People like it with their beans.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you all I’m happy to be here


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



B&M canned bread!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Hello everyone! My name is jitss617…



  What kind of idiot parents name their kid _“jitss617”_?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! My name is jitss617…
> ...


It’s notorious


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 2, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! My name is jitss617…
> ...



Parents named Jitss615 and Jitss616?


----------



## deannalw (Jan 3, 2019)

Welcome Jitss!

Stay limber and quick around here or they'll put teeth marks all over your body!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 3, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


It's always steamed in cans, though.  It's not nasty canned stuff, it's how it's baked.  I never made it, but when it's homemade, it still comes out of a can.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!



Welcome Jitss617.   See you in the Forum 'swamp'.....  MAGA!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 3, 2019)

Jitss617...


Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



OldLady & Marion Morrison Thank you for teaching me something... Never heard of such a thing (bread in a can)...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Jitss617...
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It's good with melted butter, or with some Bahston Baked Beans over it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Not another wall hating liberal!!!
> ...


I'm glad you live in a blue state.  Enjoy being ruled by slave owners.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Boston and love talking politics! Let’s talk!
> ...


This guy makes the stupid comments and is the one trolling.  LOL.  

I found a pic of him and his girlfriend


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


lol ok thanks!??? I mean I’m fighting back! Wish me luck


----------



## deannalw (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Your high school slow class let y'all out early today, I see.

Bless your heart.


----------

